

At least two car2go's used in a Denver drive-by slaying - freejoe76
http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_28434018/police-denver-drive-by-shooting-suspects-rode-car2go

======
freejoe76
The killing happened in January, but the vehicle information was just
obtained.

